# aftermarket front bumper, room for snow plow frame



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I have an '01 second generation dodge ram 2500. I have a boss snow plow and frame on it. I'd like to put a heavy duty aftermarket bumper such as a road armour or similar but I am wondering about clearance with the plow. Road Armour didn't give much info when I called. Has anyone every tried this, have any more info on doing this, pictures, or worst case...does anyone know of any custom bumper builders in the north east PA / north new jersey area? Thanks.


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

I run road armor with a western on my 2000


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I would be worried about the additional weight. You can always change bumper for the winter


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I bought a Buckstop for my F350 this summer. I needed to make new plates to mount the lights and not crush the pump when I raised it. 

So far so good.


----------



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

twinbrothers;1686487 said:


> I run road armor with a western on my 2000


Did your road armor have enough clearance in the front...how tight is it there? I really like them, but they look as if they stick out too far...and that they may get crushed if I try to put the plow on!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Look up the length of a factory one and then measure yours.


----------



## ciuffc1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;1686539 said:


> I bought a Buckstop for my F350 this summer. I needed to make new plates to mount the lights and not crush the pump when I raised it.
> 
> So far so good.


That's cool. Nice bumper. What plow are you running..is it a Boss with a smart hitch? I am surprised there is clearance this is good to know. How tight is it...like in the front of the bumper, compared to the plow frame...real tight or a couple of inches or enough to not worry about it?


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Trucks for sale on Craigslist, 2000 dodge ram diesel. You need an ultra mount frame with power bar to adapt to a unimount western the power bar pushes everything forward just enough for clearance as for weight I was running an 8.5 no problem


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ciuffc1;1686587 said:


> That's cool. Nice bumper. What plow are you running..is it a Boss with a smart hitch? I am surprised there is clearance this is good to know. How tight is it...like in the front of the bumper, compared to the plow frame...real tight or a couple of inches or enough to not worry about it?


Nope, Blizzard with a PH1. So the pump\valves are mounted on the A-frame. For this setup there was no possibility of using the plow without modification.

I know you are asking about a Boss, but thought I'd throw it out there that it is possible.


----------

